# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Le Rivage opens June 10, 2022

## elgreaux

Le Rivage has posted on facebook that it opens tomorrow, June 10.. in the old Gloriette local in Grand Cul de Sac... a few advance photos, stolen from Facebook...

----------


## amyb

Hooray. Wishing Herve and his team the very best.

----------


## cassidain

looks nice. wonder if they'll have a voiturier ? parking is already sticky down there, isn't it?

----------


## JEK

It was reported they included 50 parking spots in the design.

----------


## Jeanette

The design is fabulous. It's great to have another evening dining venue for visitors staying in that area.

----------


## cassidain

> It was reported they included 50 parking spots in the design.



 :thumb up:

----------


## le_reve

Looks beautiful.  Can't wait to try it!

----------


## andynap



----------


## KevinS



----------


## PeterLynn

Love the translation in the Instagram announcement above. Quite festive!

----------


## Reed

I wish Herve all the best.  Loved dinning at Cote Port and was hoping the menu would be similar.  I am surprised he went with an Italian inspired menu when Le Sereno is pretty much next door.  We just missed Le Rivage when we started coming to SBH.  Was that menu Italian as well?  Is anyone doing French styled food on the island anymore?

----------


## bkeats

What no lobster cassoulet?

Is that the most trop cher pizza on the island?

----------


## JEK

> What no lobster cassoulet?
> 
> Is that the most trop cher pizza on the island?




There are no beans in La Gloriette's cassolette.

There is no lobster in a cassoulet.

----------


## cassidain

> I am surprised he went with an Italian inspired menu when Le Sereno is pretty much next door.



I believe Signor Bianconi achieves his excellence at L'Isola with an all or mostly Italian staff. Will Hervé do the same at Le Rivage ? Is Le Sereno staffing Italian ?

----------


## phil62

> I believe Signor Bianconi achieves his excellence at L'Isola with an all or mostly Italian staff. Will Hervé do the same at Le Rivage ? Is Le Sereno staffing Italian ?



The staff at Sereno rotates between St Barth and their home base on Lake Como. They are charming and the food is excellent. 

Phil

----------


## cassidain

> The staff at Sereno rotates between St Barth and their home base on Lake Como. They are charming and the food is excellent. 
> 
> Phil



So, that sounds like Le Sereno staff Italian too ?

----------


## elgreaux

I wonder if there is also a lunch menu.. that menu looks rather formal for lunch by the beach... not to mention the prices are staggering.

----------


## amyb

> So, that sounds like Le Sereno staff Italian too ?



They are indeed Italian and they speak French and English too. They are young, enthusiastic, and caring. Wonderful setting and staff and food...a winner. The waterview at lunchtime is magnificent.

----------


## cassidain

> …not to mention the prices are staggering.



i was thinking the same.

----------


## cassidain

curious to know tarifs for matelas

----------


## cec1

> I wonder if there is also a lunch menu.. that menu looks rather formal for lunch by the beach... not to mention the prices are staggering.



. . . you think 24 Euros for vanilla ice cream is high?

----------


## andynap

> . . . you think 24 Euros for vanilla ice cream is high?



Yes but it's creamy.

----------


## Max1030

> I wonder if there is also a lunch menu.. that menu looks rather formal for lunch by the beach... not to mention the prices are staggering.



 Thinking the exact same

----------


## Reed

> They are indeed Italian and they speak French and English too. They are young, enthusiastic, and caring. Wonderful setting and staff and food...a winner. The waterview at lunchtime is magnificent.



I am happy to hear the food and service is better at Sereno.  I didn't run into that on the last few visits for lunch but the view is great!

----------


## MTBH

> I wonder if there is also a lunch menu.. that menu looks rather formal for lunch by the beach... not to mention the prices are staggering.



Le Rivage in name only. Miss the old place

----------


## cassidain

> . . . you think 24 Euros for vanilla ice cream is high?



not for billionaires and centimillionaires  :cool:

----------


## KevinS

> curious to know tarifs for matelas



€35

----------


## cassidain

> €35



merci. that's about what i'd expect.

----------

